# America's Got Talent Season 11 - 2016 *spoilers*



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I have to say I found the premiere episode to be quite enjoyable.

Simon fit right in with Heidi, Mel B and Howie.

They really hit a home run with the acts the showed last night.
Loved the young girl singer, the Japanese magician and especially the guy whose name we don't know with the tape over his mouth.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Definitely the guy with the taped mouth was the best.

I wasn't a fan of the opera girl. I know she is young and has to develop her vocals more, but I found her range was very limited. I'm also sick and tired of that aria.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I haven't watch this yet...but I have to admit that I have been looking forward to seeing Simon Cowell back on the air... Will be interesting to see if he is a kinder/gentler judge...

I like that he is critical, and I hope that he continues to be critical...but sometimes his comments were mean spirited, which wasn't really necessary...


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"Tape Face" put me in the mind of Andy Kaufman..love them both!

Loved the all-male singing group (sorry, forget their name) that sang "Over The Rainbow" - I love it when someone manages to shock Simon Cowell!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Simon was positively giddy. I liked the chemistry between all the judges. I just wish we could see more of the acts instead all of the editing and fluff between actual performances.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

So excited for this season.... The couple that the gal was able to read his mind, what he was holding - was amazing. How did she do that ????

Loved "Tape Face" !


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

angbear1985 said:


> So excited for this season.... The couple that the gal was able to read his mind, what he was holding - was amazing. How did she do that ????
> 
> Loved "Tape Face" !


That was pretty amazing. Id love to know how she did it as well. Only thing I can come up with is her partner had a hidden camera somewhere.

Article on Tape Face
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/leisure/stage/14494733.Tape_Face_will_leave_you_speechless/


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I kinda watched it while on my iPad. The clairvoyants (sp?) were interesting but I know it's gotta be rigged or something. Opera girl is talented but not really my thing. 
I didn't care for tape mouth at all. He was different/original but I thought it was boring.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate it when they only show bits of acts for some. I don't understand the judges saying yes to many of the acts. 6 year old was cute but he's not going to go very far, guy with dog same (don't know if he got "yes") couple where 60+ year old wife danced while husband forgot words to song. Come on, you bring Simon back and then he does not abuse these guys. The show also did not show any bad acts that did get kicked out. And, looks like Nick got downgraded to much less camera time.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> So excited for this season.... The couple that the gal was able to read his mind, what he was holding - was amazing. How did she do that ????


All of the items were probably planted ahead of time. Just because someone (even if it's a judge) says they aren't in on it, it doesn't mean they aren't in on it.

This seemed like an incredibly weak season opener to me. The most entertaining acts were a really bad vegas duo, and tape face. Tape face is my favorite so far.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Re: the Clairvoyants trick:


Spoiler



She (Amelie) had to sit on the swing in order to get the signals transmitted to her by the guy (Thommy). When going into the audience, it sounds like it will be a random selection of what most people will be carrying with them, and they would have pre-planned that he would go to someone with a white (therefore iPhone) smartphone. He immediately turned it on when he took it from the audience member, so he could see the carrier (AT&T) in the display. Then he transmitted that info via the signalling device in his shoe, which vibrated the coded message to her on the swing onstage.
When Heidi was onstage with her purse, watch the guy's toe moving as he is signalling the girl on the swing.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked Tape Guy way more than I thought I would. 

Can someone write an autoblur hack for Tivo so I can have it blur out Simon's chest hair?


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

getreal said:


> Re: the Clairvoyants trick:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I just figured he wouldn't ask the carrier if it wasn't at&t. Everything else with details was a judge's item.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tommy blindfolded Amelia after Heidi checked her ear. He could have inserted a palmed earwig as he was blindfolding her.

Many ways this could be done. 
Many of the yes acts won't be seen again.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

My favorite part was the frozen time camera effect used for the opening. How the heck did they do that? I've seen an example on YouTube but it was a trick where all the actors were not moving while the special camera came through. This was different. Very cool effect! 

As for the acts, solid opening. The magician using projected effects was almost pro quality. The music group doing the harmony was great. The kid comedian killed it. The dancing dog and the karaoke dance act have to go.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

nickels said:


> My favorite part was the frozen time camera effect used for the opening. How the heck did they do that? I've seen an example on YouTube but it was a trick where all the actors were not moving while the special camera came through. This was different. Very cool effect!
> 
> As for the acts, solid opening. The magician using projected effects was almost pro quality. The music group doing the harmony was great. The kid comedian killed it. The dancing dog and the karaoke dance act have to go.


Almost all of the acts which make it to the live shows are pros. AGT has talent scouts who recruit contestants. A few were contestants on other shows.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

nickels said:


> My favorite part was the frozen time camera effect used for the opening. How the heck did they do that? I've seen an example on YouTube but it was a trick where all the actors were not moving while the special camera came through. This was different. Very cool effect!


It was most famously done on the Matrix (Bullet Time) movies and was a very complex setup. They would have to setup a rig of still cameras in a computer designed pathway and trigger the cameras to capture a specific frame of the movement. When each still frame was spliced into a single film strip, you got a very fast moving virtual camera shot.

Between the 1st and 3rd Matrix movie, the technology advanced to computer vision and it's now reached the point where a special HD camera setup can produce those shots in realtime.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Simon seems to be a pleasure to work with (and by judged by) so far...

A kinder, gentler Simon?


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Julie, Nathan, & I saw the Clairvoyants on the NCL Getaway a couple of years ago.
During the performance the gut picked me as the studio volunteer. They asked me to give them a single bill from my pocket. 
I peeled a $20 from the middle of a stack(that's how I roll). The girl read the serial number and I was a foot away from the guy and didn't see him flag the bill to anyone or anything.
After the show people thought I was a total shill but I honestly had no idea how they did it.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Normally I don't like singers on AGT but I loved Grace...she was AMAZING!!!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I loved the Laura Bretan performance. But then I Googled and I felt a bit defrauded. She wasn't nervous and she isn't the schlub that she was dressed as. She is actually the _winner_ of Romanian version of the _Talent_ series this year.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The mother/son dancing pair were good...but I found it awkward to watch...

Ballroom and Latin dancing always seem to have a little sexual tension in the routine, and I just find it awkward to watch a mother and young son dance it out like that...

If the son were a young adult, it might be easier to watch because it is all a lot of acting...but you can't act the height discrepancy away...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I loved the Laura Bretan performance. But then I Googled and I felt a bit defrauded. She wasn't nervous and she isn't the schlub that she was dressed as. She is actually the _winner_ of Romanian version of the _Talent_ series this year.


I also became disillusioned after googling. And when she was on the Romanian show, she actually wore the exact same little-girl pink heart shirt. Which suddenly makes the whole thing seem super calculated.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Any time someone, adult or child, turns in a surprising performance on this show I know it is put on. The casting crew knows who is really good before they perform. The 'surprises' are all put in for dramatic effect. Not that they aren't good and keep me watching.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, AGT is always manipulated. 
I remember one year the American version had almost duplicate versions of acts from the British version down to a dog act the year the Brit version had a dog act winner.
I don't know why I go in assuming the acts are amateurs, but it is always a surprise to find out someone like Tape Man is a big deal with major tours in another country.
It's supposed to be "America's" got talent LOL


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> The mother/son dancing pair were good...but I found it awkward to watch...


Yes she seemed a little weird to me.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> ... It's supposed to be "America's" got talent ...


Considering that the judges on AGT are one Canadian, one German & two Brits, I wonder if other countries versions of the show include foreigner judges (not that there's anything wrong with that)?

So far the Golden Buzzer has gone to very young singers (12 & 13 year old girls). I wonder if this foreshadows the final result being that a singer will win this season?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> Considering that the judges on AGT are one Canadian, one German & two Brits, I wonder if other countries versions of the show include foreigner judges (not that there's anything wrong with that)?


Kelly Osbourne was a judge on last season's Australia's Got Talent.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes the acts look way too professional this year. Everything completely scripted. Very predictable and boring. I prefer the show with less polish and more spontaneity. And Simon has been a huge let down, hell Howard Stern makes this years Simon look like a girl scout. And Nick's air time is 90% less than last season.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Seems to be the way all these kind of shows go the longer they run. Theyve cut The Biggest Loser down to where they fit like two weeks into an hour episode. I kind of enjoy a little filler.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

lew said:


> Almost all of the acts which make it to the live shows are pros. AGT has talent scouts who recruit contestants. A few were contestants on other shows.


This is true. I saw a youtube video of a guy that sung while juggling. He was actually quite good at both. He explained how AGT reached out to him but after he read the contract he declined to audition.

I'll try to find it later.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Sal, tonight's golden buzzer, was a contestant on American Idol.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Simon is such a pansy this season.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think just the opposite.

Simon is great - I'm loving having him back on the tube.

David and Dania did it better. The quick change act was near identical.






Not sure how to embed a youtube video, so here's a link...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I think just the opposite.
> 
> Simon is great - I'm loving having him back on the tube.
> 
> David and Dania did it better. The quick change act was near identical.


The big difference was that the outfits were skimpier. For me that makes it harder to conceal ALL the outfits.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Simon is such a pansy this season.





Cainebj said:


> I think just the opposite.
> 
> Simon is great - I'm loving having him back on the tube.


I agree with both of you... I am really enjoying Simon back on American TV... But yes, he is a bit of a ***** cat compared to the bad guy persona he played in the early seasons of American Idol...

But that doesn't matter to me... I am definitely enjoying him being back!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It was nice that the girl who survived cancer got the golden buzzer. This is definitely a kinder, gentler Simon.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

MikeekiM said:


> I agree with both of you... I am really enjoying Simon back on American TV... But yes, he is a bit of a ***** cat compared to the bad guy persona he played in the early seasons of American Idol...
> 
> But that doesn't matter to me... I am definitely enjoying him being back!


Becoming a dad must have changed his perspective.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Simon is such a pansy this season.





gossamer88 said:


> This is definitely a kinder, gentler Simon.


Although I was surprised that a judge can hold up his/her hand, stop the performance, and direct the contestant to try something else (or, as was implied, reject the audition outright without the buzzer).


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> Although I was surprised that a judge can hold up his/her hand, stop the performance, and direct the contestant to try something else (or, as was implied, reject the audition outright without the buzzer).


To me, it seemed that Ronee Martin bit was a setup for the show.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes that was completely staged


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> It was nice that the girl who survived cancer got the golden buzzer. This is definitely a kinder, gentler Simon.


Yes, but I also wonder how her audition would have went if she had NOT said she once had cancer?



pdhenry said:


> Although I was surprised that a judge can hold up his/her hand, stop the performance, and direct the contestant to try something else.


Yes, I was too, but I wonder if Simon has been given that ability? - I wonder if he has done it on Britain's Got Talent or X-Factor?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Yes that was completely staged


I agree as well. The 2nd song's music was queued up.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> I agree as well. The 2nd song's music was queued up.


I agree it was staged (planned). AGT is heavily edited. They could have edited out most of the transition. Simon telling her which of the rehearsed songs to sing for example.

Some of the live acts are prerecorded for airing in the live show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

lew said:


> ... Some of the live acts are prerecorded for airing in the live show.


 What do you mean? Is it that the live show takes more than an hour to record and the episodes are then edited down to fit within an hour? The editing for the audition episodes are blatantly obvious, but I'm not sure about the live shows.
Or were you referring to the danger acts which take place outside?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Although I was surprised that a judge can hold up his/her hand, stop the performance, and direct the contestant to try something else (or, as was implied, reject the audition outright without the buzzer).


Just Simon.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

getreal said:


> What do you mean? Is it that the live show takes more than an hour to record and the episodes are then edited down to fit within an hour? The editing for the audition episodes are blatantly obvious, but I'm not sure about the live shows.
> Or were you referring to the danger acts which take place outside?


The onscreen disclaimer says portions were previously recorded.

Audience is seated by 7p. People in the back get temporarliy moved to the front as "seat fillers", as necessary. Warm up comedian has the audience "practice" applauding, standing ovations, standing ovations in waves...Those are taped. Don't assume the audience reactions are for what is being shown.

Danger acts are, obviously taped earlier. A couple of acts are taped between 7 and 8. The judges are present and their comments are taped right after the act is finished. At least one reason is to facilitate set changes. A musical act was one of the acts. The version which was played during the live show sounded like it was remixed and autotuned. Of course the same kind of "creative mixing" could have been done live. Sometime we think judges were too hard on a musical act. Good chance they heard the actual performance and we're hearing the auto tuned version.

One act was recorded over the weekend. I don't remember if the reason given was scheduling or the act worked better in an empty theater. For that act we were told to applaude while watching it on the screen as if we were seeing it live. We were repeatdly told every act deserves a standing ovation.

Some of the final performances, contestant with professional, are taped the day before.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

E-A-G-L-E-S-EAGLES!

Let me say this, I am a huge fan and I would have never recognized Jon as the Eagles long snapper. This is how I know some of the show is fake, because Howie would have never known his name without someone telling him the guy was a professional NFL player. NEVER! Love his magic act, but he better have more tricks if he wants to get past the next round.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

nickels said:


> E-A-G-L-E-S-EAGLES!
> 
> Let me say this, I am a huge fan and I would have never recognized Jon as the Eagles long snapper. This is how I know some of the show is fake, because Howie would have never known his name without someone telling him the guy was a professional NFL player. NEVER! Love his magic act, but he better have more tricks if he wants to get past the next round.


Agree. It was a good trick for a football player, but pretty obvious how he did the big ending. It does take some skill though to manipulate the cards.

He didn't even dress up like a magician. Pretty sloppy looking for a performance.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The audition shows currently airing aren't live anyway, but I understand that what you're describing are the "live" elimination shows.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

nickels said:


> E-A-G-L-E-S-EAGLES!
> 
> Let me say this, I am a huge fan and I would have never recognized Jon as the Eagles long snapper. This is how I know some of the show is fake, because Howie would have never known his name without someone telling him the guy was a professional NFL player. NEVER! Love his magic act, but he better have more tricks if he wants to get past the next round.


Next your going to claim professional wrestling is fake.

AGT is an entertainment show, not a documentary. The show is casted, scripted, rehearsed and edited.

edited to include casted, suggested by poster, point I made in a previous post.

JMO the show wouldn't be watchable if it consisted of amateurs who showed up for open auditions. The show works, in part, because of the stories they tell about the contestants. Stories which might be embellished, exaggerated and sometimes even (partially) falsified.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

lew said:


> ... AGT is an entertainment show, not a documentary. The show is edited, scripted and rehearsed.


Adding a bit more to your quote, the show is also cast ...


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdfs said:


> Agree. It was a good trick for a football player, but pretty obvious how he did the big ending. It does take some skill though to manipulate the cards.
> 
> He didn't even dress up like a magician. Pretty sloppy looking for a performance.


LOL - I don't know how he did the trick.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

lew said:


> JMO the show wouldn't be watchable if it consisted of amateurs who showed up for open auditions.


Yeah, that was called The Gong Show!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Yeah, that was called The Gong Show!


I'm gonna play this xylophone...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I'm gonna play this xylophone...


Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

angbear1985 said:


> LOL - I don't know how he did the trick.





Spoiler



Watch his handling of the crumbled card at the end, pretty easy to swap it out.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Does Simon's 'X' have more weight than the other judges? It seems like Simon buzzes them and they stop but not for the others...or is it editing?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

RickyL said:


> Does Simon's 'X' have more weight than the other judges? It seems like Simon buzzes them and they stop but not for the others...or is it editing?


My feeling is that it's editing. Every season the show seems to get more and more edited and less "real". If they want to cut it to make Simon's buzzer seem more intimidating than the others then they can do so.

On the other hand, it seemed like there were a few instances in the previous episodes, particularly with singers, where Simon would simply raise his hand and the performance would stop. That did look real, and makes me think he does at least have some immediate veto power over singers. These seemed like actual talent auditions rather than the made-for-TV judging theatrics that we usually see.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

and some of the editing is getting obvious...

let's show 5 bad magician acts and then a really good one
or 5 bad singers and then a really good one

although even as i say that 
- i thought the clown with the tattoo'ed face was going to be good, so maybe they got me since they showed lots of bad clowns before him


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I enjoyed the YMCA act...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

smbaker said:


> My feeling is that it's editing. Every season the show seems to get more and more edited and less "real". If they want to cut it to make Simon's buzzer seem more intimidating than the others then they can do so.
> 
> On the other hand, it seemed like there were a few instances in the previous episodes, particularly with singers, where Simon would simply raise his hand and the performance would stop. That did look real, and makes me think he does at least have some immediate veto power over singers. These seemed like actual talent auditions rather than the made-for-TV judging theatrics that we usually see.


AFAIK all acts have been screened by talent scouts in person or via video. I suspect some "bad" acts are shown to maintain the illusion of blind auditions. I suspect the hand up is edited in. Looks like acts can continue after getting 4 X's. Wonder if that reflects a change in rules or if the X's are inserted after the performance.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am okay with the edits... Honestly, I am not sure how entertaining a real, unedited talent show would be...

I am happy to have them doctor it up for my viewing enjoyment...


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm enjoying it alright. Just wondered if there was a secret rule for him.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

RickyL said:


> Oh, I'm enjoying it alright. Just wondered if there was a secret rule for him.


Not a secret.
You can use Google to find contestant agreement terms. The producers can do whatever they want. They can make up all or part of the contestants back story. They can edit to make the act seem better, or worse, then it is. They have the right to override fan voting and have no obligation to tell us.

Beginning of the season I read AGT was going to follow Britain got Talent and let Nick hit the golden buzzer. Coming attraction suggests an act is so good Nick is going to break the rules and hit the buzzer.

I wonder if it's decided in advance which acts are going to get the buzzer.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I believe every word said, ever action, completely scripted. Everything is planned.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> I believe every word said, ever action, completely scripted. Everything is planned.


I think some of the situational stuff is set-up, but I don't believe that the whole show is scripted...

Afterall, that's where these reality shows excel in the cost department, right? Unscripted shows are much more economical...it's a lot of work to script and stage a show...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree that most of it is scripted. Especially when they ask an odd question then the answer makes it obvious. For instance, the kid who is being home schooled.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

They let the host hit the Golden Buzzer as well this last season Australia's Got Talent (They really dont but thats another show for another day)


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I agree that most of it is scripted. Especially when they ask an odd question then the answer makes it obvious. For instance, the kid who is being home schooled.


I wouldn't call that any more scripted then Alex asking Jeopardy contestant about some incident in their past. It's the same thing, the researcher setting up the performance gathers some basic info an that usually includes the question, "Do you have any interesting stories or facts about yourself?". The judges have sheets in front of them with all that info in front of them. They ask the questions they already know the answer to as an exposition to the audience, both live and at home.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> I wouldn't call that any more scripted then Alex asking Jeopardy contestant about some incident in their past. It's the same thing, the researcher setting up the performance gathers some basic info an that usually includes the question, "Do you have any interesting stories or facts about yourself?". The judges have sheets in front of them with all that info in front of them. They ask the questions they already know the answer to as an exposition to the audience, both live and at home.


Even talk show guests are pre-interviewed for interesting stories which the host can select from, or the host may choose to go in another direction depending on the rapport they have. Some hosts (e.g., Leno) clearly did not listen to the guest as they were just preparing for their next question, often abruptly ending a well-flowing story.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Juggler duet with Howie laying on the ground was hilarious and unexpected...

The Rubik's Cube magician was entertaining...even though he switched the cube that Simon mixed up with one that was pre-configured so that he could easily replicate it...Nevertheless, entertaining...and couldn't figure out how he made the switch...

Sky the 11 year old rapping girl was fun...lots of confidence and attitude...

The small excerpt of the standup comedian with the Disney joke was funny...

I am happy that we are done with the first round of auditions and moving on!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

He was on Penn and Teller's Fool Us. Piff was too.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I am happy that we are done with the first round of auditions and moving on!


Isn't there one more "first round" episode tonight? I believe two episodes a week starts this week.



DouglasPHill said:


> I believe every word said, ever action, completely scripted. Everything is planned.


I wouldn't go that far, but certainly it is heavily edited, and there are some things that they just don't mention - for example, the fact that they don't bother mentioning what cities they're in any more makes me think that each episode consists of acts from more than one audition city. I remember in Season 4, one of the closing credits said that the "Chicago" acts were recorded in Los Angeles.



lew said:


> I wonder if it's decided in advance which acts are going to get the buzzer.


I would be surprised if the judges didn't get looks at the acts in advance and then agree among themselves on which one would be each judge's Golden Buzzer choice. It's possible that the producers "suggest" acts, but you would think that one of the former judges would have said something by now if this was the case. Besides, MasterChef admits in its credits that the producers "consult" with the judges before the judges choose each week's eliminations (and, apparently, the judges do have the last word), so I would think that if AGT did this, it would be put into the credits as well.

It's certainly better than the first season they had them, where they were used to save acts that got two or more "no" votes from the judges. Obviously, an act that two judges didn't like was not going to make it to the live shows.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Isn't there one more "first round" episode tonight? I believe two episodes a week starts this week.
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, but certainly it is heavily edited, and there are some things that they just don't mention - for example, the fact that they don't bother mentioning what cities they're in any more makes me think that each episode consists of acts from more than one audition city. I remember in Season 4, one of the closing credits said that the "Chicago" acts were recorded in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Tonight is best of the auditions.

I think the auditions taped with the judges are all taped in LA area. They no longer air acts based on where the act originally auditioned. Judges outfits now change during the show. When the audition was taped in different cities the judges wore the same outfit for the duration.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

lew said:


> Tonight is best of the auditions.
> 
> I think the auditions taped with the judges are all taped in LA area. They no longer air acts based on where the act originally auditioned. Judges outfits now change during the show. When the audition was taped in different cities the judges wore the same outfit for the duration.


Ugh...best of, littered with the promise of a few minutes of previously unaired footage?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Ugh...best of, littered with the promise of a few minutes of previously unaired footage?


A few minutes? Do think we'll even get 3 minutes of new footage? We'll probably get a good idea as to what acts are going to the live rounds based on how they are presented.

Do you think any act not featured in the best of will bevadvancing?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

lew said:


> A few minutes? Do think we'll even get 3 minutes of new footage? We'll probably get a good idea as to what acts are going to the live rounds based on how they are presented.
> 
> Do you think any act not featured in the best of will bevadvancing?


Most of the so called "previously unaired footage" is extra banter and playfulness between the judges... I have never seen new footage of actual contestants...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

This season has been really good so far. I thought I'd miss Howard Stern, but Simon's doing a good job and let's face it, you could never have them _both_ on the same show and..... Simon owns the show so he wins. 

ETA: Was the "Quickchange" couple on the show a few years ago or was it someone else? I totally remember that act...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm a huuuuuuuuge Howard Stern fan, but I hated him on AGT. OK, hate is a strong word, but he was not the Howard I know. 

Simon is not as interesting as he was on Idol. But I prefer him over Howard.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

bareyb said:


> This season has been really good so far. I thought I'd miss Howard Stern, but Simon's doing a good job and let's face it, you could never have them _both_ on the same show and..... Simon owns the show so he wins.
> 
> ETA: Was the "Quickchange" couple on the show a few years ago or was it someone else? I totally remember that act...


There was another quickchange couple a few years back.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> There was another quickchange couple a few years back.


Wow. Very similar acts... Right down to the glitter at the end.... I think there was another Russian Bar couple too. Hopefully this one won't do a Piano Act in the Finale and confuse everyone.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bareyb said:


> This season has been really good so far. I thought I'd miss Howard Stern, but Simon's doing a good job and let's face it, you could never have them _both_ on the same show and..... Simon owns the show so he wins.
> 
> ETA: Was the "Quickchange" couple on the show a few years ago or was it someone else? I totally remember that act...


I thought it was Howard's idea to leave - are you saying Simon booted him out somehow?

I am wondering if they are going back to Radio City there has been no mention of it yet... and I think that was Howard Stern's doing that the live shows be in NY.

I posted earlier up in the thread about the other quick change couple and the similarities (down to the glitter ending)...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Howard claims that he wanted to leave. But Simon also wanted the job. 

No way are they going back to NYC. That was just for Howard. It's a lot cheaper to be in L.A.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Wow. Very similar acts... Right down to the glitter at the end.... I think there was another Russian Bar couple too. Hopefully this one won't do a Piano Act in the Finale and confuse everyone.


I have a feeling the reason the first (well, second - an earlier one had to withdraw when the woman twisted her ankle getting off of the bar at the end of a routine, IIRC, which led to the show's first Wild Card vote) Russian Bar trio changed their act was because, when the first Quick Change act was on, Piers kept complaining that they were doing the same change moves in the same order in every appearance (and they were, but that's the nature of quick change).



lew said:


> Tonight is best of the auditions.


It did turn out to be a "recap" show. I got it confused with how _American Idol_ would show auditions one city at a time, then end with a "best of the rest" show taken from all of the cities.

I wonder how long the show will run. Here's what I currently see happening:
(all dates are Tuesdays)
7/12, 7/19 - Judges' Cuts
7/26, 8/2 - Live Rounds 1 & 2
8/9, 8/16 - pre-empted for the Olympics
8/23, 8/30 - Live Rounds 3 & 4
9/6, 9/13 - Semi-Finals 1 & 2
The problem is, NBC says that Blindspot, Law & Order SVU, and Chicago PD are all airing on Wednesday 9/21, so when does AGT announce its winner?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Judges cuts 1 and 2 are set for July 12 and July 13. AGT will go new Tuesday and Wednesday enough weeks to compensate for Olympic break

Edited to add Sept 13 and 14 are being listed as the last 2 live shows.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd rather they don't have the dangerous acts. They show so many acts where people are high up and one simple mistake will have them fall and get seriously injured. The nature of AGT being a weekly competition show means that each week they have to amp it up. We saw last year where the ladder guy kept having to go higher and higher and eventually fell. That's what is required to win. While a static show like Cirque can do the same thing every night, the AGT contestants need to come up with new, more exciting routines every week. With little time to practice, it's more likely for a mistake to be made. I skip over these kinds of acts because I can't watch anyway.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

...and am I wrong to think that no one had the nerve to X a 90 year old?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Did they say at the beginning of the season that they changed the rules to give Nick a Golden Buzzer? Or did Nick say that he was breaking the rules to use the Golden Buzzer. I think the latter.

And if that's true, if Nick was breaking the rules to use the Golden Buzzer, and if everyone had already used theirs, then why was the gold confetti loaded into the system?

This show is so scripted.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Did they say at the beginning of the season that they changed the rules to give Nick a Golden Buzzer? Or did Nick say that he was breaking the rules to use the Golden Buzzer. I think the latter.
> 
> And if that's true, if Nick was breaking the rules to use the Golden Buzzer, and if everyone had already used theirs, then why was the gold confetti loaded into the system?
> 
> This show is so scripted.


The gold confetti was loaded in case Nick decided to break the rules.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just watched the OAD 7/8/2016 Masters of Illusion "Extreme Levitation" and there was the other quick change couple, David & Dania. Last change was the glitter again, too. I liked the new one on AGT better. Skimpier costumes.  I really enjoy these acts. They are extremely entertaining to watch.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> ... And if that's true, if Nick was breaking the rules to use the Golden Buzzer, and if everyone had already used theirs, then why was the gold confetti loaded into the system?
> 
> This show is so scripted.


It would be funny if after the golden confetti was released, that the person beneath it emerged with a sudden quick costume change.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I could do without the guest celebrity judges.
Is Ne-Yo really a celebrity? He was the best you could come up with?

I haven't watched Reba's yet...


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The rubik magician getting cut was horrific. Hopefully there's a wild card.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't think.this was previously posted. The juggling duo were finalists on AGT season 1. Finished 5 to 10.
R edited to add passing zone is the name


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> The rubik magician getting cut was horrific. Hopefully there's a wild card.


He seems like a nice guy and is talented. He was also on Penn and Teller Fool Us (where he fooled them).

But there's only so much one can do with a Rubik's Cube. No one is going to go to Vegas and pay money to see a close up Rubik's Cube magician.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> He seems like a nice guy and is talented. He was also on Penn and Teller Fool Us (where he fooled them).
> 
> But there's only so much one can do with a Rubik's Cube. No one is going to go to Vegas and pay money to see a close up Rubik's Cube magician.


I paid to see a magic dragon. Before he was on AGT.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> He seems like a nice guy and is talented. He was also on Penn and Teller Fool Us (where he fooled them).
> 
> But there's only so much one can do with a Rubik's Cube. No one is going to go to Vegas and pay money to see a close up Rubik's Cube magician.


Thats how I feel with the contortion girl.. great act but her second performance was very close to the first one. Hopefully she can add something new at the live show. The spinning hoop didnt add much for me.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It surprises me how shocked the judges are at the magic acts, when it seems pretty clear how the acts are done.

If they had just opened up other squares of the cube, they would've found a corner of every card in the deck under each one. All he has to do is memorize where the corner piece of the target card is located.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Odds Bodkins said:


> The rubik magician getting cut was horrific. Hopefully there's a wild card.


I didn't get that in lieu of the contortionist guy with the weird turban on his head getting through. Didn't make sense to me.

I am also very unclear what we are cutting to...

These 2 shows they said only 7 acts could go through - that's 14 and they have 5 golden ticket acts, so is that it on the judges cuts? Is that who is going to the live shows or are there more to come?

Didn't it use to be 4 live shows with 10 acts each? I can't remember... - although I do know the Olympics are going to get in the way this season.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

He'd have to tear the corner off the card very carefully to have it match the torn piece hidden in the cube.

I figure he had a chance to hide the torn-off piece inside another corner and then did a quick switch for the reveal.

The flip from showing 3 sides scrambled to the other 3 sides solved was more obvious but I have to think about the possible layouts of 3 scrambled sides when the other 3 are solved.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> He'd have to tear the corner off the card very carefully to have it match the torn piece hidden in the cube.
> 
> I figure he had a chance to hide the torn-off piece inside another corner and then did a quick switch for the reveal.
> 
> The flip from showing 3 sides scrambled to the other 3 sides solved was more obvious but I have to think about the possible layouts of 3 scrambled sides when the other 3 are solved.


Yes probably that is how he did it since there are not 52 removable pieces of rubix cube.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Look at your to do list. Two more judges cut show next week.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I guess I am a little...or a lot...naive.
AGT tries to make you believe that these people, especially the simgers...are unknowns who want to make it big. However, if you then Google their names, you see that a lot are already doing well. The back story on Brian Justin Crum is sad for sure, but look at what he has been in already.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> ... The back story on Brian Justin Crum is sad for sure, but look at what he has been in already.


Apparently Rumer Willis for one ...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> I guess I am a little...or a lot...naive.
> AGT tries to make you believe that these people, especially the simgers...are unknowns who want to make it big. However, if you then Google their names, you see that a lot are already doing well. The back story on Brian Justin Crum is sad for sure, but look at what he has been in already.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


If you read the fine print at the end of the episodes, you'll see that, just like SYTYCD, the contest is open to ANYONE, amateur or professional. The one girl had a successful career as a christian singer until she got pregnant and had to start over.

As an example, Tape Face (who I think is brilliant!) has been around for at least nine years and on TV in the UK including the Royal Variety Performance. (Of course he's a Brit ).

A few years ago, there was a group called the Three ******* Tenors who I saw locally a few years ago. They didn't even make it through, which was complete BS as they were/are very talented and then they put some guy doing a (bad) Charro impression through! The Tenors vowed they would never try again, which is a real shame because they had great voices and comedic timing.

It's been said before, but I'll say it again, anyone who thinks that most reality shows aren't scripted and pre-arranged is living in cloud cuckoo land!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

MPSAN said:


> I guess I am a little...or a lot...naive.
> AGT tries to make you believe that these people, especially the simgers...are unknowns who want to make it big. However, if you then Google their names, you see that a lot are already doing well. The back story on Brian Justin Crum is sad for sure, but look at what he has been in already.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


He's a successful, second or third tier, Broadway actor. His experience is primarily as an understudy and regional/touring productions.

He's hoping to catch lightning in a bottle and become a star.

Almost all the contestants left have similar, age appropriate, experience.

The point is few, if any, are well known to the general public.

Only exception might be last year's professional regurgitator. He was on Letterman several times. One performance on Penn and tellers show isn't enough to be well known, jmo


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes... I have a hard time believing (and so should all of us) that these folks with amazing talent have been silently keeping their skills a secret from the public... If you have the talent, and the passion to come on a show like AGT, then you've likely tried to exploit your talent... And if you are good, you've likely built up some minor fame and fan following.

To AGT's credit, these talented people are largely unknown, and are looking for their big break to become huge...

The part that is disingenuous is the shy, stagefright act that makes everyone appear that they've been living in their parents basement all this time, and are only sharing their talent now because it is their last chance to make it big...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

By now we've seen all the acts. IMO we are going to get a singer winning this year. There are not many acts besides the singers that have a shot. My only other guess would be the transgender comedian.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

nickels said:


> By now we've seen all the acts. IMO we are going to get a singer winning this year. There are not many acts besides the singers that have a shot. My only other guess would be the transgender comedian.


OH NO! Are you trying to say that 90 year old singer/stripper will not win?

Why they put some through is strange unless they are looking for variety.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

What happened to the sword swallowing guy? He didnt come back for the second round, did he?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> What happened to the sword swallowing guy? He didnt come back for the second round, did he?


I don't know the reason. A number of acts disappear.
http://www.buddytv.com/articles/americas-got-talent/americas-got-talent-recap-judg-60655.aspx

Some are paid for one appearance only. Some are contractual. Some are scheduling etc.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

lew said:


> I don't know the reason. A number of acts disappear.
> http://www.buddytv.com/articles/americas-got-talent/americas-got-talent-recap-judg-60655.aspx
> 
> Some are paid for one appearance only. Some are contractual. Some are scheduling etc.


The two boys who look like girls did go to the second round. I believe they were cut.

Someone else is missing and i just thought about them and now its slipped my mind. It will come to me in a bit.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

KungFuCow said:


> The two boys who look like girls did go to the second round. I believe they were cut.
> 
> Someone else is missing and i just thought about them and now its slipped my mind. It will come to me in a bit.


You could ask the mentalist or whatever she is called.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The magicians seems strong this year so I'm not sure we should crown a singer just yet. I love the Rubik's guy mostly because it's so unique. At least we get a reprieve from the dog acts for one season and the comedians are all amateur hour (aren't we all?).


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay - how did the magician do it? having the exact drawings in the bottle ?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> Okay - how did the magician do it? having the exact drawings in the bottle ?


It's magic...duh! Simon even said so.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

dimented said:


> It's magic...duh! Simon even said so.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Whenever a magician adds something to the trick, like the bag to put the bottle in, I always figure the drawings he pulled out with the tongs were actually hidden in the bag, and not the ones in the bottle.

How he hid them in the bag is another question though. 

I did laugh when Simon broke the bottle right away, before being told to do so.

As far as figuring out who drew what, I assumed there was some tell-tale mark on each sheet that we couldn't see. And he knew which person got which blank sheet.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Presentation was fantastic. Magic part was easy.


Spoiler



the markers transmit the drawings in real time. A confederate does the drawings and inserts them in the paper bag. He knows who draw what via an earpiece, marked paper or cold read. Any would work.


 or classic magic the judges are in on it and lie.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Occam's razor. The Judges were in on it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Occam's razor. The Judges were in on it.


Occam's razor could suggest using the technique he uses when he performs in corporate gigs. Where people doing the drawing aren't picked in advance.

Go back and freeze frame


Spoiler



the marker looks bigger then a typical sharpie. Google mouse pen. Same idea but you need to add a felt tip.


 A mentalist guest on Howard Stern's radio show was caught, after the fact, using this technique.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

lew said:


> Occam's razor could suggest using the technique he uses when he performs in corporate gigs. Where people doing the drawing aren't picked in advance.
> 
> Go back and freeze frame
> 
> ...


That may be it. I have to say, the Judges did seem to be genuinely impressed and it would be very difficult to keep a lid on it. I saw one of those shows that exposes how magic tricks are done and they had a segment on David Copperfield's famous "Disappearing 747 Airplane" trick. Turns out the Camera man was on a rolling platform and they simply moved the camera to a different location. The 100 or so people in the crowd were ALL in on it. I was so disappointed.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Some comments on the live show and results. This had to be the easiest decisions ever. There weren't really even 7 acts that deserved to go through.

1. The two young singers were the best of the night although neither blew me away. The child opera singer thing is getting old, but she sung really well.

2. The "magician" Harra was pretty terrible, at least as broadcast on TV. Maybe live it was better because the judges seemed impressed. I am not sure if he really is considered a magician anymore. He did basically three simple tricks that anyone could do with the stage setup he had. The rest of his act was just the projector. Voting audience seemed to agree and cut him.

3. The 90 year old stripper at least added some young backup strippers, but thankfully that act is over.

4. The projector dancers didn't really impress anyone with their moves, it took forever for the girl to appear.

5. I didn't love the young girl comedian. Howie said she killed, but I felt the audience was luke warm, she just barely got in with a "Dunkin' Save". Question is how much quality and practiced material does she have? As the auditions get a bit longer, she can't repeat anything. Does she have more than 15 minutes?

6. Tape Face wasn't as funny as previous auditions, is he running out of material? Still made it through easily with this bunch of underachievers.

7. The Musicality performance was underwhelming and particularly their song choice didn't seem great. Simon remarked similarly. The solo performances were off key. They should easily be able to recover as I don't see a singing group having less than 6-8 songs in their repertoire.

8. The Deadly Games knife throwers had a nice performance. Two comments, I am sure that black bag over his head was completely see through. Second, he seems to stand awfully close when throwing at the spinning wheel. 

9. The Eagle magician trick was nice, but his lack of big stage tricks will eventually do him in. He doesn't seem to be able to progress to bigger and bigger tricks. Doing all up close tricks will underwhelm in the end.

10. Outlawz had some interesting moves but the judges had it out for the big guy. I think they really could have replaced the young comedian in the cuts, but no matter because neither will make it too much further.

11. Lastly, Daniel Joyner, the 17 year old crooner. His song choice was terrible, or at least his rendition of it. He tried to make a swing version of Crazy Little Thing Called Love and couldn't pull it off. Many of his lines were inaudible. 

Hopefully next week will have some better competition.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jdfs said:


> Some comments on the live show and results. This had to be the easiest decisions ever. There weren't really even 7 acts that deserved to go through.


Wow. I agree with everything you just said! Except maybe for the young comedian - I think she writes it as she goes.

Other than that - I was underwhelmed...

I'm still annoyed the crooner got in past the blonde female singer that week.

Mel B lost 30 pounds she looks great.

I also still tend to agree with Simon but man his plastic surgery or botox or whatever he has going on with his cheeks is - - - not good.

Nick Cannon's man bun on the Tuesday show? Also = not good.

I was underwhelmed...


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Wow. I agree with everything you just said! Except maybe for the young comedian - I think she writes it as she goes.
> 
> Other than that - I was underwhelmed...
> 
> ...


She had some topical stuff, but I don't believe an amateur comedian can write new jokes each week and survive. Professional comedians take months to hone each joke to get each word and the delivery right. Without that repitition she won't have a polished act.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't get the young girl comic, for sure the producers put her through.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I don't get the young girl comic, for sure the producers put her through.


Shes been kind of funny up until this week. She wont make it past the next round but Id rather have seen her go through than Hara.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

At this point in the show the "contestants" have a budget and staff assigned to help them. The Eagle could very well do a larger magic trick. The young comedian might get assistance with some jokes. Her act is based on cute. I don't think she'll do well with a longer set.

The girl opera singer won Romania's Got Talent last month.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I think when she starts with the Trump jokes it is not too funny because of her age and because we get them all night on the late nite talk shows.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

lew said:


> At this point in the show the "contestants" have a budget and staff assigned to help them. The Eagle could very well do a larger magic trick. The young comedian might get assistance with some jokes. Her act is based on cute. I don't think she'll do well with a longer set.
> 
> The girl opera singer won Romania's Got Talent last month.


Shouldn't there be some sort of rule that the contestants be from the country that they are competing in? I know the judges are all foreigners, but it seemed so many acts were from other countries.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't like the girl comic (whose political material is obviously written by her parents) much either but there was a lot of trash this week so no problems with her going through.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

AGT has been renewed for Season 12 with all judges and Nick Cannon returning.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Cainebj said:


> AGT has been renewed for Season 12 with all judges and Nick Cannon returning.


I think Nick is getting too full of himself!


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Well... that flaming arrow "swallowing" act... um... hmmm


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

What surprised me was that he apparently was wearing a microphone.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I can totally see them getting the votes to go through but my money's on the "producers" DQing them due to the danger factor... or, that he's "too hurt" to continue, saving face.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Quick Change acts are so boring. Glad they screwed up.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

When the flaming arrow hit his neck, and he pulled the target out of his mouth, the part that was down his throat sure looked a lot shorter than it did when he put it in.

Like it was collapsible.

After he pulled it out and she took it, it looked normal size again.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

That is the last time I let my kids control the peanut and skip the danger acts!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Boy did he look pissed at his wife... I imagine the ride home that night was a bit chilly. All in all, I think they made way too big a deal out of it. Prolly just trying to create some drama.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Here is most of it (minus the pulling it back out part) on YouTube:


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

A word projected onto the piano was misspelled. "emtpy" So there's that.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> When the flaming arrow hit his neck, and he pulled the target out of his mouth, the part that was down his throat sure looked a lot shorter than it did when he put it in.
> 
> Like it was collapsible.
> 
> After he pulled it out and she took it, it looked normal size again.


It didn't look any shorter to me. I think it was already shorter than what he usually swallows. Besides, if it's shorter when it's in his mouth, then there's a good chance the arrow goes through the back of his throat/esophagus.

And I wonder if at least one of the three wild cards wasn't planned to be that way (i.e. the judges were told not to vote that act in) for dramatic effect. Didn't the first season of _The X Factor_ have Simon add a 17th finalist at the last minute, who ended up winning?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Have not seen the results yet but wife and I are hoping that none of the danger acts move forward.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Interesting that arrow couple were assistants to an escapologist on Penn & Teller: Fool Us!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

A view from one of the angles shows the red dot from the laser sight is dead center on the target. The arrow probably changed path thanks to the flaming tip. I doubt that was intentional, the guy's reaction is genuine shock when he gets hit.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nickels said:


> A view from one of the angles shows the red dot from the laser sight is dead center on the target. The arrow probably changed path thanks to the flaming tip. I doubt that was intentional, the guy's reaction is genuine shock when he gets hit.


I thought he spit blood for a second. I think his jerk moved the object in his throat too fast and that's probably hurt more than the scratch on his neck IMO. Yeah that looked all too real.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The best is the cut-back to the judges after it happened. It looked like a still shot. They were all frozen in horror for a few seconds.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i finally got around to thumbing through these. i only like the magicians and trained cat stunts

so how did they do the writing on the chalkboard trick where it matched the colors that they picked out

i figured the tray (no other reason for the prop there) is a super sensitive scale with tare weight and bean weight known so picking 22 was not that big a deal after she knew the total weight and did math. and she did lift up the corner of the curtain on the chalkboard before the trick so some writing was there at least.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> so how did they do the writing on the chalkboard trick where it matched the colors that they picked out


I remember somebody - I want to say David Copperfield - doing the same trick, complete with lifting up one of the corners first.

How is it done?
It's magic.
Can you keep a secret? So can I.
It's obviously done quite well, if you have to ask.
The trick is told...when the trick is sold.
With mirrors. Oh, wait, that's how magicians get their hair to look so good...

Seriously, how would I do it?


Spoiler



Somebody with a tablet, or at least a joystick of some sort, moves a piece of chalk around remotely.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i had assumed if we turned around the chalkboard that there is a writing device. 

the trick would be very impressive if off stage was a camera fixed on the chalk board which had it all on before the trick began. that is true magic


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This video has a guess on how the chalkboard and jellybean tricks were done:













Spoiler



They are saying the 'chalkboard' is actually a pull-down shade that was written on by a back-stage assistant, and the jellybeans were determined by a digital scale.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

In Vello Vaher's (the Estonian contortionist) intro, they played what sounded like the Finnish national anthem, and the first thing that came to mind was the incident where, at a sports medal ceremony, they played the fake Kazakhstan anthem from _Borat_ instead of the actual anthem. It turns out that it _is_ the Finnish national anthem - _and_ the Estonian one as well, as they have the same music (the way Lichtenstein's anthem uses the same music as the UK's).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay the dude that sang In The Air Tonight and the last girl need to just go ahead and get signed.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay the dude that sang In The Air Tonight and the last girl need to just go ahead and get signed.


Dude's already had a pretty decent career.....

http://www.brianjustincrum.com/#!life/cvki


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Last girl is very talented but I can't stand that kind of whimpering/quaking singing.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

The first 45 minutes of the results show tonight were taken up by weather updates...all I saw was the Dunkin save and Lincoln Bridge...
Who else got through?
TIA! &#128512;&#9996;&#65039;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Last girl is very talented but I can't stand that kind of whimpering/quaking singing.


+1 :up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

KungFuCow said:


> Dude's already had a pretty decent career.....
> 
> http://www.brianjustincrum.com/#!life/cvki


A very similar career to Adam Lambert. 
Big in musical theater but wants to be a pop star...


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Regina said:


> The first 45 minutes of the results show tonight were taken up by weather updates...all I saw was the Dunkin save and Lincoln Bridge...
> 
> Who else got through?


Kadan Bart Rockett
Grace VanderWaal
Brian Justin Crum
Edgar
Blake Vogt
Malevo

Keep in mind that 21 acts have gone through - unless they want one semi-final of 10 and another of 11, either 1 or 3 wild cards will get through as well.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Last girl is very talented but I can't stand that kind of whimpering/quaking singing.


Well, as a 12 year old who writes her own material and has a distinctive sound, she will grow into her voice and it will grow with her. Think of performers like Melissa Etheridge who also has a very distinctive sound and very successful career. I predict Grace to do very well, though I dread the eventual teen angst and early adulthood challenges that typically destroy successful child performers. I hope she stays Grace-ful throughout.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

getreal said:


> Well, as a 12 year old who writes her own material and has a distinctive sound, she will grow into her voice and it will grow with her. Think of performers like Melissa Etheridge who also has a very distinctive sound and very successful career. I predict Grace to do very well, though I dread the eventual teen angst and early adulthood challenges that typically destroy successful child performers. I hope she stays Grace-ful throughout.


Well its a common "Lilith Fair / Indie-ish" diphthongisation trend that many artists are using these days (Alanis, Lorde, Selean Gomez, Sia, Ellie Goulding),

To me it sounds wannabe Irish-like in its vowel pronunciation.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> Well its a common "Lilith Fair / Indie-ish" diphthongisation trend that many artists are using these days (Alanis, Lorde, Selean Gomez, Sia, Ellie Goulding),
> 
> To me it sounds wannabe Irish-like in its vowel pronunciation.


My daughter likes to sing and she does all that weird pronunciation/affect stuff now too. I'm like..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

andyw715 said:


> Well its a common "Lilith Fair / Indie-ish" diphthongisation trend that many artists are using these days (Alanis, Lorde, Selean Gomez, Sia, Ellie Goulding),
> 
> To me it sounds wannabe Irish-like in its vowel pronunciation.


I honest to god do not understand this. I know Alanis and Lilith Fair sounds but that's 90s. I don't see anything at all similar to that sound in Lorde, Gomez, Sia or Goulding. In fact I don't really find many similarities in those 4 at all and I don't say that because I'm a fan of any of them because the only one I can stand to listen to is Lorde.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Kadan Bart Rockett
> Grace VanderWaal
> Brian Justin Crum
> Edgar
> ...


Thanks! :up::up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I honest to god do not understand this.


I think he meant that new thing singers are doing where they stretch the syllable into a slightly different word. Listen to how this girl says "just" for instance. it's more like "Jouyst". There's a bunch of sound alikes right now, all doing it. I think it's dumb, but what do I know? My kids obviously like it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

bareyb said:


> I think he meant that new thing singers are doing where they stretch the syllable into a slightly different word. Listen to how this girl says "just" for instance. it's more like "Jouyst". There's a bunch of sound alikes right now, all doing it. I think it's dumb, but what do I know? My kids obviously like it.


Oy, this is why I don't like many female singers.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

You don't have to like something to appreciate the talent, though. There are many performers I think are talented even though I don't particularly like their music or style (Usher, Carrie Underwood, etc.). 

However, I'm most likely not in their target demographic, so my opinion really doesn't count or matter!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You don't have to like something to appreciate the talent, though. There are many performers I think are talented even though I don't particularly like their music or style (Usher, Carrie Underwood, etc.).
> 
> However, I'm most likely not in their target demographic, so my opinion really doesn't count or matter!


I agree with this. I was just stating that I got what they were talking about and it was part of the reasons I don't like female singers. There are a ton of people out there that I can admit they are really talented but you couldn't pay me to listen to.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

A singer is going to win this year for sure. There are at least 4 singing acts that are professional quality. My early money is on the young girl, she is fantastic.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I am sorry but my wife and I just do not "get" Grace VanderWaal. We just do not see what the judges see in her other than possible $$$ to sell her recordings to a very young crowd.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> I am sorry but my wife and I just do not "get" Grace VanderWaal. We just do not see what the judges see in her other than possible $$$ to sell her recordings to a very young crowd.


I agree. She writes her own songs... is the only plus I find.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> I am sorry but my wife and I just do not "get" Grace VanderWaal. We just do not see what the judges see in her other than possible $$$ to sell her recordings to a very young crowd.





angbear1985 said:


> I agree. She writes her own songs... is the only plus I find.


See my comment above about appreciating talent.

Also, are you both under about 25? If so, not many people care if you 'get' her or not. Those that will spend money do, and that's what counts!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

TonyTheTiger said:


> See my comment above about appreciating talent.
> 
> Also, are you both under about 25? If so, not many people care if you 'get' her or not. Those that will spend money do, and that's what counts!


Nope...WAY WAY past 25!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I appreciate her talent but I also found this week's performance particularly dullsville - would be great music to nap to...

I don't get how the Frank Sinatra guy beat out the Malevo (did I get that right?) male dance drum troupe (although I didn't think that was their best performance).

Do they judges get any more wild cards?, cos I would think they would be the ones to get back. I suppose it doesn't matter because I think a year from now THEY will be the ones with a act either in Las Vegas or some NY theater.

I am happy TAPE FACE got through.

TOO many singers in the finals if you ask me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> Nope...WAY WAY past 25!


I rest my case!



Cainebj said:


> I appreciate her talent but I also found this week's performance particularly dullsville - would be great music to nap to...
> 
> I don't get out the Frank Sinatra guy beat out the Malevo (did I get that right?) male dance drum troupe (although I didn't think that was their best performance).
> 
> ...


Am i the only one who thought Malevo was a cheat? For me, if you're going to base your act on drums and tap, you should at least REALLY drum and really tap and not just dance to a backing track. That would make them the Milli Vanilli of the Argentinian Goucho dancing world!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I rest my case!
> 
> Am i the only one who thought Malevo was a cheat? For me, if you're going to base your act on drums and tap, you should at least REALLY drum and really tap and not just dance to a backing track. That would make them the Milli Vanilli of the Argentinian Goucho dancing world!


Yes, my wife likes them but I don't. We both just do not get Tape Face.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I cant believe Tape Face went through but Deadly Games didnt.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There are a lot of videos of Tape Face talking on Youtube.That guy talks more than Teller.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Tape Face has that Mr Bean thing going. You either love it or hate it.

Of course I like him - he's a Brit!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

:up:. Tape face, Frank Sinatra, men in black dancers, both magicians, older black woman singer, two guys dressed like nerds

:down: young girl singers, danger acts, girl comic 
The singers were talented just not my cup of tea. Girl comic was pushed forward by the producers.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

DouglasPHill said:


> :up:. Tape face, Frank Sinatra, men in black dancers, both magicians, older black woman singer, two guys dressed like nerds
> 
> :down: young girl singers, danger acts, girl comic
> The singers were talented just not my cup of tea. *Girl comic was pushed forward by the producers.*


Source? Proof? Unfounded speculation?

I suspect the latter because you didn't like her (to which I agree!).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Tape Face street act, without the tape... Great stuff... LOL...

Edit: Shoot...looks like the user marked the video private... I'll keep the link here in case they change it back...but for now, it looks like it is inaccessible...


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

DouglasPHill said:


> Girl comic was pushed forward by the producers.


She is painful.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I don't understand what the judges see (or hear) in Edgar. They just don't really do it for me. I wouldn't mind hearing them in a club but would never buy an album.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

loubob57 said:


> I don't understand what the judges see (or hear) in Edgar. They just don't really do it for me. I wouldn't mind hearing them in a club but would never buy an album.


The girl has some pipes and I really do like the guy's sound but together they are pretty bland for me too. Certainly not a Vegas act.

Also is anyone watching XFactor? I never see threads on here about it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Also is anyone watching XFactor? I never see threads on here about it.


Do you mean _The Voice_? Except for the "sneak peek" after the Olympics closing ceremony, the new season hasn't started yet (it starts in two weeks). _The X Factor_ has not been on in the USA in three years. (Or is somebody airing the UK version in the USA?)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Do you mean _The Voice_? Except for the "sneak peek" after the Olympics closing ceremony, the new season hasn't started yet (it starts in two weeks). _The X Factor_ has not been on in the USA in three years. (Or is somebody airing the UK version in the USA?)


The UK version is being shown. I don't know of anyone who'd bother watching, but the best thing to do is start a thread instead of asking in the middle of another, totally unrelated one.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

That Don Guy said:


> Do you mean _The Voice_? Except for the "sneak peek" after the Olympics closing ceremony, the new season hasn't started yet (it starts in two weeks). _The X Factor_ has not been on in the USA in three years. (Or is somebody airing the UK version in the USA?)


No I meant the UK version but it's okay since I got scolded I'll just assume nobody is since there isn't a thread.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Tape face's last two performances were ****, rhymes with chit. I love the character, but that stapler gun fight was just dumb. He is now getting by on reputation alone. His performances haven't been good since the first time we saw him.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

nickels said:


> Tape face's last two performances were ****, rhymes with chit. I love the character, but that stapler gun fight was just dumb. He is now getting by on reputation alone. His performances haven't been good since the first time we saw him.


So why do I have the feeling that the Vegas Show will consist of the winner (even if it's Grace VanderWaal - it's a Thursday through Saturday, so getting out of 2-3 days of school shouldn't be a problem), the next-highest finisher who's not a singer, and Tape Face, the same way last year's show skipped over a few acts to include Piff the Magic Dragon?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> So why do I have the feeling that the Vegas Show will consist of the winner (even if it's Grace VanderWaal - it's a Thursday through Saturday, so getting out of 2-3 days of school shouldn't be a problem), the next-highest finisher who's not a singer, and Tape Face, the same way last year's show skipped over a few acts to include Piff the Magic Dragon?


Eagles are playing Sunday night October 30, in Dallas. I assume Jon will be available.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

In addition to Edgar I also don't get the hype over Kadie Lynn. There are several much better singers on the show.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

nickels said:


> Tape face's last two performances were ****, rhymes with chit. I love the character, but that stapler gun fight was just dumb. He is now getting by on reputation alone. His performances haven't been good since the first time we saw him.


I thought his first performance was pure genius with an excellent execution. I actually believed those pot holders were alive and singing a duet! And that was quite a sultry red dress. But since then, the magic is gone. He seems like a fine street performer, but his later acts haven't held my attention in nearly the same way.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Which singer is going to win, Grace VanderWaal or Brian Justin Crum? There is a lot of talent in the finals this year, so it should be a great finale.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Grace VanderWaal :down:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nickels said:


> Which singer is going to win, Grace VanderWaal or Brian Justin Crum?


Brian Justin Crum.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Brian Justin Crum.


:up:

Question, this is my first time watching this series. Aren't they looking for a Vegas act though? If so I'm thinking the Clairvoyants have a shot at winning.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> :up:
> 
> Question, this is my first time watching this series. Aren't they looking for a Vegas act though? If so I'm thinking the Clairvoyants have a shot at winning.


What they have done in the past, is to pick 3 or 4 of the best finalists and them put them all together into a variety act. I took my kids to see it a couple of years ago in Vegas (Featured _The Olate Dogs_ from Season 7) and it was quite good. We had a nice time and it was fun seeing all the folks you'd been seeing on TV all season. I'd definitely go again. Especially if Brian wins.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

bareyb said:


> What they have done in the past, is to pick 3 or 4 of the best finalists and them put them all together into a variety act. I took my kids to see it a couple of years ago in Vegas (Featured _The Olate Dogs_ from Season 7) and it was quite good. We had a nice time and it was fun seeing all the folks you'd been seeing on TV all season. I'd definitely go again. Especially if Brian wins.


Oh and is this a one time show or a running show for a set time or how does that work? Sorry if this has been answered before.

And yes, I want Brian to win but only if it doesn't impede him getting a real recording contract. Nobody in history has ever made me like a cover of In The Air Tonight. It's just one of my favorite songs that is for me untouchable. Brian not only nailed it but made me want to just replay that over and over. (plus he's nice on the eyes for me too!)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yep. They had a room in Vegas dedicated to them similar to The Blue Man Group, or the Jaberwockees. It ran for several months as I recall. We went there on Spring Break. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Yep. They had a room in Vegas dedicated to them similar to The Blue Man Group, or the Jaberwockees. It ran for several months as I recall. We went there on Spring Break. It was a lot of fun.


:up:
Good to know. Now I want Brian to win even more.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

AFAIK the only confirmed gig is 3 nights at planet Hollywood. Some years AGT goes on the road. Sounds like some years they extend the Vegas run


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Maybe they'll take it on the road again like they did before. We went to the show in Greensboro when Michael Grimm won. Had a blast.. Jerry Springer was hosting the live show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The million dollar prize is a joke... It's a $1M price paid over a 40 year period, or $25,000/year.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, I am probably going to get a lot of grief for this but I feel like it should be "America's Got Talent, Except If You Sing, then Go on The Voice" --
I want to see variety acts, not singers!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

MikeekiM said:


> The million dollar prize is a joke... It's a $1M price paid over a 40 year period, or $25,000/year.


No more so than any other advertised jackpot. That pension works for me.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure you could opt for the lump sum around 600k less taxes.


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Regina said:


> Ok, I am probably going to get a lot of grief for this but I feel like it should be "America's Got Talent, Except If You Sing, then Go on The Voice" --
> I want to see variety acts, not singers!


This.

I have a hard time explaining it...I'll grant that many of the singers are fantastically talented, but I really don't want to see them. Most of them only perform covers (as they know that's what the judges and audiences want to hear), but you don't see comedian contestants ripping off established comedians' bits/jokes...

BUT at least BJC's cover versions are *very* different from the originals.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

There's an outlet for solo artists and duets (I have a seen a few duets on the Voice), but no real outlet for singing groups like this season's Linkin' Bridge...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Also is anyone watching XFactor? I never see threads on here about it.


I would love to, but it's in some channel called what? Axis? and my cable company doesn't have it... Kind of annoying cos I see the commercials non-stop but can't watch the show...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

This is the first year where there isn't an unworthy finalist. Over the last many seasons I remember thinking if xxx act wins I'm out for good. This time around there aren't any acts that shouldn't be there or where I'll actually be angry if they win. Looking forward to the finale this week!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> There's an outlet for solo artists and duets (I have a seen a few duets on the Voice), but no real outlet for singing groups like this season's Linkin' Bridge...


Youd think there would be a lot more bands.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i finally FF'd thru about 6 of these. if anyone watches these life you deserve the highest civilian award. i only stop for magical things and if there are trained cats but i dont think we had them since season 1. 

first off singing should not be a part of this show. it's 'a' talent for sure but i do believe this show started out to be different and not just for american idol rejects. 

though i'm not a big fan of the dancing in the air type things they are very good talents. balance and grace are amazing

i do believe a few of the magicians were voted off and if so, that stinks for me. i do enjoy trying to figure them out. the little kids act with the school house was a bit lame though. so i dont watch most of this show but is simon in prozac land? the little i see of him seems quite normal and not the ass he really is. he seems TOO nice. 

i havent googled to see how they did the rubiks cube but even with slow mo its tough to see what he did. the couple with the accents who does the mind reading stuff is fun. also like the football magician. 

i guess they do it for tv ratings because some acts i do not see being possible to spin to any long term vegas show. but its nice they are all inclusive. 

oh and i dislike nick with hair.  its like teal'c on stargate that one season


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> first off singing should not be a part of this show. it's 'a' talent for sure but i do believe this show started out to be different and not just for american idol rejects.


I took it as being not so much Idol rejects as Idol for people too young/old to appear on "the real thing." (Back then, the Idol age limit was 16-28.)



newsposter said:


> i havent googled to see how they did the rubiks cube but even with slow mo its tough to see what he did.


Nothing new about "instant Rubik's Cube"; Doug Henning did it on one of his TV specials 25 or so years ago.



newsposter said:


> i guess they do it for tv ratings because some acts i do not see being possible to spin to any long term vegas show. but its nice they are all inclusive.


I can see some acts "starring" in a Cirque du Soleil-style show, where they only appear briefly; the contortionist/archer comes to mind.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i FF thru last night. the mentalist trick was just underwhelming for me. the birthday thing was just so obvious. now if he took out a CC and then did the bday maybe id be impressed.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i FF thru last night. the mentalist trick was just underwhelming for me. the birthday thing was just so obvious. now if he took out a CC and then did the bday maybe id be impressed.


It probably didn't help their case that she wrote the 5 in the credit card number backwards.

I think it's Grace's to lose...and she may have; I could barely understand any of her lyrics in that song. It wouldn't be the first time that the "hyped" contestant finished second (Jackie Evancho, and, in Britain, Susan Boyle).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Or like last year the votes for the singers all get split. Which is why Emily West lost. So maybe Jon Dorenbos has a shot!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm all for a rule change that does not allow individual singers in AGT. Let them go to The Voice.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The way I see it, the winner and second place are a toss-up. I'll predict Brian wins, Grace in second, and Jon in third. It wouldn't surprise me if Grace wins, but I feel like Brian's life story is pushing him over the top with the way it seems to resonate with so many people.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i FF thru last night. the mentalist trick was just underwhelming for me. the birthday thing was just so obvious. now if he took out a CC and then did the bday maybe id be impressed.


The birthday was very obvious. And- my guess is while she was changing her clothes to go into the water - she replaced her necklace with what Mel B said. Not sure how they did the CC info - under water.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

angbear1985 said:


> The birthday was very obvious. And- my guess is while she was changing her clothes to go into the water - she replaced her necklace with what Mel B said. Not sure how they did the CC info - under water.


The guy leaned his hand against the tank. I thought that was significant in some way.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Now that Nick is wearing a towel on his head might a name change be in his future?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Whoever dressed Nick in that Gloria Swanson ('I'm ready for my close-up, Mr DeMille' - look her up!) headgear wants shooting - or a slower, more painful end!

Congrats to Grace. I agree that her lyrics were a little hard to understand but there's no disputing her talent.

Oh, and those saying that singers should not appear, I disagree vehemently! Singing's a talent and the public votes the singers through (AND the winner), so let them compete along with everyone else. The last two winners were a ventriloquist and a magician, so why not?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I liked Grace and give her bonus points for actually writing her songs. However I went back and listened to all of them tonight and realized they are very similar sounding. My vote would have been for the juggler (if I hadn't watched it on Tivo a day late) , I find his ability was quite amazing even if the blindfold was fake and he did make one mistake.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh, and those saying that singers should not appear, I disagree vehemently! Singing's a talent and the public votes the singers through (AND the winner), so let them compete along with everyone else. The last two winners were a ventriloquist and a magician, so why not?


I think the anti-singer sentiment is a bit stronger then in years past because there were so many of them and that big strong crop of singers came up against an equally strong crop of variety acts. Sofie Dossi and Viktor Kee both had simple talents that were not all that unique. But they brought major storytelling in with their acts and that elevated their talents. Put them in just about any previous season, and they would have won. But up against this years talents, they were just mid-pack in the voting.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Now that Nick is wearing a towel on his head might a name change be in his future?


You didn't like his urban turban? 

I suggest the brand name T-Urban. You heard it here first.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> You didn't like his urban turban?
> 
> I suggest the brand name T-Urban. You heard it here first.


Aunt Jemima? Ridiculous particularly with the number of young kids watching the results show. For more reasons than this stupid getup, SP deleted.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I love how Paula Abdul single-handedly killed the Clairvoyants act with her inability to read numbers off of a piece of paper. 

Steve Knicks still sounds great.

Brian was eliminated way earlier than I expected, and the Clairvoyants got further than I thought they would get. Jon landed about where I expected. I am fine with Grace winning.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have not watched the final award show but I disagree on Grace winning. She is talented no doubt about it. I would not pay to see her. I would not pay to listen to her. Brian would have been my pick for the singers. 

However, all of the final acts were fantastic. It really was an incredible last show. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lew said:


> AFAIK the only confirmed gig is 3 nights at planet Hollywood. Some years AGT goes on the road. Sounds like some years they extend the Vegas run


Originally, the "Vegas run" was one night. One year, it was something like six weeks. I don't think they have ever extended the announced run, in part because the theater has to be booked in advance.

Apparently, last year there was an "all-star" tour, although the "stars" were Emily West (2014 runner-up), Recycled Percussion, and the KrisTef brothers. I vaguely remember an earlier tour being announced but then cancelled. The only other tour I know of was the year the top 10 went on tour in place of the Vegas show, although I think the tour stopped in Vegas as well.



andyw715 said:


> I'm sure you could opt for the lump sum around 600k less taxes.


Correct - if you watch the closing credits, it says that the prize is $25,000 a year for 40 years, or the winner can choose a smaller lump sum payment (it doesn't say what it is)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was completely underwhelmed by everyone and thought Brian lost it with a bad song choice. When you compare it to his version of Creep on the results show...
I dunno if I had his voice and was in his position, I'd go back and see what songs other folks on other shows slayed it with... Man in The Mirror was not it.

I got all excited when I thought Grace was going to duet with Stevie Nicks.
Hey Stevie - do you mind if we put really stupid images from the show behind you while you are singing your classic song? Why do I think she didn't even know that was happening behind her?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Brian's schtick got old. Take a relatively well known song and change it to the point of just barely being identifiable, then work in a couple of soaring notes that he can scream into the mic. The guy can sing for sure, but the brooding vibe gets stale quick.

I can't believe that Grace won. Unlistenable.

The Clairvoyants should have known that Paula was going to screw it up for them. I laughed when she looked at the whiteboard to see what numbers she should be reading. Nothing amazing there, clearly a wireless printer in the lid of the box (he kept control of and took with him offstage) and they made sure to say the numbers out loud 3 times so the guy sending the info could get them right. Changing the pendant behind the screen is almost offensively basic. They are interesting not so much due to their magic, it's the accents, presentation and staging that make them interesting.

Jon's magic was weak too. The whole brown bag was awkwardly handled.

I thought the contortionist and the juggler guy should've been closer to the top.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Never really been a big fan of mentalism. I guess it's because there isn't really any magic to it, just trickery and deceit.

I wouldn't put Grace down as unlistenable. She does have a specific singing style that exists in the love it/hate it/no middle ground zone. Nerves go the better of her this week, but momentum and her song going viral gave her the win.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. I'll admit, I was kind of shocked at the results. Too many good singers this time around I guess. If it gets to Vegas and they include some other acts like last time, I think I'd prefer to see the Contortionist Girl and the Juggler guy over the Clairvoyants. I don't find what they do "amazing" at all. I was more impressed with the Rubik's cube guy.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Grace was the one I was hoping to win, but my opinion is based entirely on her first performance, which I thought was incredible and worthy of stardom.The other performances were either too hard to understand, had lyrics that didn't stick, or her nervousness ruined them.

The clairvoyants annoyed me every time I saw them. I feel the same way about every mentalist act on this show. They bore me, and I'm particularly annoyed by the judges constant fake amazement and occasion assertion that they believe in magic.

Passing zone is the act I would have liked to see in the number 2 spot, but it didn't even make the top 10. 

Tape face was a favorite of mine, but his subsequent performances never matched his original, and grew very stale.

Victor Kee seemed like a mediocre juggler, but an interesting personality. I'm glad he made it as far as he did, though I also sorta wish the spot had gone to the passing zone as I found them to be something more befitting of a Vegas show. Victor Kee seemed more like one piece of a show.

Linkin Bridge, BJC, Sal, and that opera signer I thought were all good at their respective genres. I could envision myself hearing BJC, or Linkin Bridge on the radio. I'd need add a time machine in order to envision myself hearing Sal on the radio.

Jon Dorenbos I really enjoyed, though he would not have been my choice to win. His card tricks were really good, and demonstrated skill, and his presentation felt like he could be a motivational speaker, but my bias is that when I think magic, I think of big stage tricks with people disappearing and appearing elsewhere. Lance Burton, David Copperfield, Siegfried and Roy, etc., are the shows that I've seen in person fit my mental picture of magic.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree about magicians and mentalists, even knowing that their act has nothing to do with magic I can appreciate someone that has honed their craft to the point that you're caught for a moment thinking that something magical happened.

All of the magicians and mentalists on this show were at time clumsy. At that point the act is annoying and offends your intellect. Case in point, the two little kid "magicians". GAH.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

There were many, many great acts in this final but I do not understand the top two.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Viktor Kee (Juggler) did (or does) the same act as a lead performer for a Cirque du Soleil touring show. I thought he was much better than mediocre.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

jdfs said:


> Viktor Kee (Juggler) did (or does) the same act as a lead performer for a Cirque du Soleil touring show. I thought he was much better than mediocre.


I agree with you but he dropped a ball almost every performance. Howard Stern would have buzzed him off long before he made the finals. He got a pass that Ive never seen other jugglers get.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

KungFuCow said:


> I agree with you but he dropped a ball almost every performance. Howard Stern would have buzzed him off long before he made the finals. He got a pass that Ive never seen other jugglers get.


He only dropped it that last 2 but yeah I think that's what sunk him. I'd still buy a ticket to his show. In fact for me, if I'm in Vegas and all the top 10 acts had shows going on, the only ones I would seek out to watch is Victor, The Clairvoyants and Sal.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in the "no singer on AGT" camp myself, but I was flabbergasted that she won. My money was on The Clairvoyants since day 1. But I like mentalism and magic and things like that.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

DouglasPHill said:


> I have not watched the final award show but I disagree on Grace winning. She is talented no doubt about it. I would not pay to see her. I would not pay to listen to her. Brian would have been my pick for the singers.
> 
> However, all of the final acts were fantastic. It really was an incredible last show. :up: :up: :up:


My vote, too, would be for Brian. We just can not listen to Grace for long and all her music sounds the same...words are hard to understand as she puts phony accents on the vowels!

I also guess I am tired of Nicks Hair and "Make Some Noise for...."!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i only listened to 3 seconds of grace on the last show but based on that short time i feel ive heard much better singing when i used to listen to singing.



loubob57 said:


> The guy leaned his hand against the tank. I thought that was significant in some way.


could he tap out the numbers and you hear it under water?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i only listened to 3 seconds of grace on the last show but based on that short time i feel ive heard much better singing when i used to listen to singing.
> 
> could he tap out the numbers and you hear it under water?


People are making this way to complicated. They were going to reveal Simon's credit card number. A little research and a way to indicate which card. Touch tank with right hand for amex, left hand for visa (an example). Or make sure amex us the only card. Amex black has to be the card he uses any place that takes amex.

Or go for amex, Howie picks a different card say she was really reading Simon's mind. Simon what card do you normally use?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I just don't get the 'singers shouldn't be there' mentality. Singing's a talent isn't it? ...and from the live rounds, the public votes them in and votes for the winner, right?

That means the general viewing public clearly WANTS singers in the competition. It's America's Got Talent, not 'America's Got Talent But No Singers Allowed'!! You might as well exclude ventriloquists because Simon doesn't like them (but two have won so far!) or animal acts, or... well, you get the idea.

You may not agree with the winners, but they are (supposedly) voted for by the viewers and some of them have strange, or at least different to you, tastes. Grace deserved to be there and arguably deserved to win as much as anyone else on that stage. Whether you like her on not, there's no denying that, for a 12-year-old, she has an amazing amount of talent!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'd say her primary talent is songwriting. Singing is secondary.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't get the 'singers shouldn't be there' mentality. Singing's a talent isn't it? ...and from the live rounds, the public votes them in and votes for the winner, right?


I feel singers have an unfair advantage in a talent show like this. Relatively speaking, it's easy for a singer to pick a new song each week and sing it well. But other types of acts don't lend themselves to that format. An act like multi-media dance may take weeks to create new media and associated choreography, and then lots of practice to make it look smooth. Acts which involve danger will be asked to keep making their acts more dangerous, which takes time to be able to do safely. Those types acts will be at a disadvantage and won't be able to step it up as much. A singer can look totally polished week-to-week, but other types of acts will look much rougher since they need more time to get that same level of polish.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Again I disagree. If an act is a 'one trick pony', do they deserve to go all the way? ANY type of act should have several different routines lined up. Any trained monkey can learn one trick, but it takes talent to show variety and do something different each time.

The danger acts are doing different things otherwise their show would be very short. Take, for example, the contortionist girl. Did she not have something different each round?

If all the Rubik's Cube guy did was solve it very quickly, would he have got as far as he did? I don't think so!

If anything, its the other way round. All singers can do is change their clothes and the set (which they ALL can do), and maybe the style of song. Sal was even more limited in that he had to sing the old crooner-type songs.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Again I disagree. If an act is a 'one trick pony', do they deserve to go all the way? ANY type of act should have several different routines lined up. Any trained monkey can learn one trick, but it takes talent to show variety and do something different each time.


The problem is, this has been known to backfire spectacularly. They even showed this on the AGT 10 Year Anniversary Special; there was a Russian bar trio that suddenly switched acts to some "elevated piano" act, and one of the judges (Piers, I think) said that they had pretty much ruined their chance of winning (and he was right); meanwhile, QuickChange, despite being buzzed by Piers for doing the same routine each week (which they did - and from what I know about how quick change works, it's very hard to develop a different "routine"), made it to the finals.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually, the first quick change act didn't make it past the second round after being criticized for doing the same thing.

A similar act this season did comparatively reasonably well.

The secret is versatility. As we've seen, comedians can have new material, ventriloquists can use different dummies and also have new jokes, magicians can show different tricks and singers can sing different songs, leveling the playing field.

Specialty acts will never be anything different. There's interest in seeing a guy jump a ravine on a bike, but you couldn't make a whole show out of it without having other acts to offer variety.

When you think about it, the number one touring show is headlined by a singer or group. In residency in Vegas, there are magicians' shows and a few other acts, but most of them have more than one act to sustain interest for 90 minutes to two hours (Of course there are Broadway show tours, but they do not compete in talent shows). I know I'm generalizing and I'm sure there are exceptions (like Terry Fator, who won season 2 and got a $100 MILLION residency contract), but they are relatively rare!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Actually, the first quick change act didn't make it past the second round after being criticized for doing the same thing.


David and Dania made it to the finals of season 1.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Variety shows on TV (Ed Sullivan, Smothers Brothers....and to some extend even the 11:35p shows) feature acts like jugglers, danger acts, comedians, singers etc.

I understand some posters who prefer singers stick to shows which exclusively feature singers like American Idol and the Voice. Those posters have a point BUT AGT voters seem to have a different opinion.

I got the impression this year AGT was about pushing through an under 21 singer who Simon could promote, manage and make $$$ with.

Terry Fator was in the right place at the right time. Danny Gans was and impressionist who worked in Vegas. He worked in the Stratosphere, then the Rio followed by the Mirage. Mirage built the Danny Gans theater for him. When Danny left Mirage for Encore Mirage had a slot to fill.

I have a little issue with serial contestants. Passing Zone was on the first season of AGT. Laura Bretan recently won Rumanians Got Talent, Sal Valentinetti was a contestant on American Idol....


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

lew said:


> ... Danny Gans was and impressionist who worked in Vegas. He worked in the Stratosphere, then the Rio followed by the Mirage. Mirage built the Danny Gans theater for him...


Nowadays Danny plays The Pearly Gates. 



lew said:


> I have a little issue with serial contestants. Passing Zone was on the first season of AGT. Laura Bretan recently won Rumanians Got Talent, Sal Valentinetti was a contestant on American Idol....


Many reality show contestants play on multiple reality shows. e.g., Survivor, The Bachelor(ette), Big Brother, The Apprentice, America's Got Talent, etc.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I've always thought that if Reality Shows were a thing when I was in my 20's that I'd have tried to get on one. I think it would have been a lot of fun. By the time they came a long I already had a family and too many years on me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And the least shocking news of the day:

America's Got Talent winner Grace VanderWaal lands record deal with Sony Music's Columbia Records


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> And the least shocking news of the day:
> 
> America's Got Talent winner Grace VanderWaal lands record deal with Sony Music's Columbia Records


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> And the least shocking news of the day:
> 
> America's Got Talent winner Grace VanderWaal lands record deal with Sony Music's Columbia Records


She is super cute. But I just caught a clip of Voice. A million times more talented than Grace. She is cute and loveable and wins votes, but she isn't even close to being the most Talented.Not even as a songwriter.

Most talented has to go to Sofie Dossie, who is a freakin' alien. No human can do what she does. Guess she isn't young and cute enough to win, by two years or so.
[edit]
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...l6Rkx76Yr0Utevo9w&sig2=2i0EK_rPNKh_CkvBMaTYFQ


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

justen_m said:


> Most talented has to go to Sofie Dossie, who is a freakin' alien. No human can do what she does. Guess she isn't young and cute enough to win, by two years or so.


Also, opera isn't as popular as other genres.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

loubob57 said:


> Also, opera isn't as popular as other genres.


Sofie was the contortionist not the opera singer.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Sofie was the contortionist not the opera singer.


Oops, my mistake. Had singers on the brain.

She also did some aerial and hand balancing stuff. Still not enough to fill an hour or more. Good for a segment of a Cirque type show though.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Would have been a cool tool to have in her toolbox though... Put down the bow and arrow and do a contortionist act while singing opera!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> Would have been a cool tool to have in her toolbox though... Put down the bow and arrow and do a contortionist act while singing opera!


Maybe Laura Bretan can teach her.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> And the least shocking news of the day:
> 
> America's Got Talent winner Grace VanderWaal lands record deal with Sony Music's Columbia Records


Pfft! ... I had a contract with Columbia Records about 20 years ago ...

... Yup ... they sent me about three records of my choosing each month for about twelve months until I cancelled the contract.  Thank you ... remember to tip your waitress. I'll be here all week.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

getreal said:


> Pfft! ... I had a contract with Columbia Records about 20 years ago ...
> ... Yup ... they sent me about three records of my choosing each month for about twelve months until I cancelled the contract.  Thank you ... remember to tip your waitress. I'll be here all week.


Wow you just shot me back in time. I had forgotten all about those.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Planet Hollywood has announced the acts that will be in the Vegas show:
Grace VanderWaal
The Clairvoyants
Tape Face


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

That Don Guy said:


> Planet Hollywood has announced the acts that will be in the Vegas show:
> Grace VanderWaal
> The Clairvoyants
> Tape Face


 I cannot believe Viktor isn't there.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> I cannot believe Viktor isn't there.


He's probably busy with Cirque du Soleil. If not, he should be.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. I agree. I hope he got a better offer. Tape Face? What's he gonna do? Pull people out of the audience and embarrass them? Sounds fun... not.


----------

